# Solved: See-Through Replacement Side Panels



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a Systemax tower model and was wondering if anyone knows of a company that sells replacement side panels that are see-through (plastic) with an optional internal light that can be installed? I have seen these "see-through/into" computers in computer magazines and would like to have this for/on my computer. The side panels slide out and could easily be replaced with other side panels. Also, an internal light would be needed in order to see the inner workings of the computer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its know as modding 
heres a search
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=computer+modding&meta=

also a search for replacement side panels for towers
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=computer+modding+replacement+side+panels&spell=1

what country are you in?


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

ETAF, thanks for the links. I checked and this is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again.

Referee07


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Your Welcome. :up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

etaf, in reviewing this thread I saw where you asked in which country I live. Well, it's the USA. (I saw that the google references you gave were for the UK.) Do you know of any companies in the USA who have computer modding replacement side panels? Thanks again. BTW, I don't seem to be getting email notifications whenever someone responds to a thread of mine. If you know of a TeshSupportGuy administrator who can fix this, you might want to put a bug in his/her ear. Thanks. again.

Ref07 

BTW,BTW, if you live in the UK, the "Referee07" relates to the fact that I referee football (soccer to us). Are you a football fan? If so, what team(s) do you support? Cheers. 

Referee07


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no sorry dont know US shops only B&H http://www.bhphotovideo.com/
By default i think google knows the country my IP is in and so brings back releated links.

I put these into google to get those links
computer modding replacement sidepanels
computer modding

you may get US answers.

Not a football fan my sons are they support Crystal Place and Liverpool.

have a look at your my accoount> edit options> have a look there and see whats selected for 


> Default Thread Subscription
> ModeWhen you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.


----------

